# FL Medicaid covers circ again...



## lilli'smom (Jan 15, 2006)

I felt I hyjacked the regret thred, so I wanted to start this one.

In 2008, many FL medicaid HMOs chose to cover RIC again.

http://www.oppaga.state.fl.us/reports/pdf/0838rpt.pdf

They had dropped all RIC coverage in 2003. Why bring it back? oh yeah, money


----------



## lilli'smom (Jan 15, 2006)

-HealthEase of Florida, Inc.

Extra Benefits: Adult basic dental benefits, such as cleanings, simple fillings and/or extractions; Routine infant male circumcision up to 1 year of age

-Staywell Health Plan of Florida

Extra Benefits: Adult basic dental benefits, such as cleanings, simple fillings and/or extractions; Routine infant male circumcision up to 1 year of age

-UnitedHealthcare of Florida

Extra Benefits: Adult basic dental benefits, such as cleanings, simple fillings and/or extractions; Routine infant male circumcision up to 12 weeks of age

-Citrus Health Care, Inc.

Extra Benefits: Adult basic dental benefits, such as cleanings, simple fillings and/or extractions; Routine infant male circumcision up to 90 days of age

These are just the ones I could look up in a limited time.

I have to say that I was proud when they dropped funding. The fact that the money brought them back in sickens me. I have read that it is one of the "most common procedures" and that is why it is covered again.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilli'smom* 
I felt I hyjacked the regret thred, so I wanted to start this one.

In 2008, many FL medicaid HMOs chose to cover RIC again.

http://www.oppaga.state.fl.us/reports/pdf/0838rpt.pdf

They had dropped all RIC coverage in 2003. Why bring it back? oh yeah, money

Wow that is depressing. I'll have to read through that more thoroughly but if I am not mistaken it seems like Florida spun off medicaid to a bunch of private companies is that right?

I guess that means those in Florida will have to start writting again.


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

I think that must have to do with the fact that they have teamed up with these other companies (HMO). I remember when I had medicaid with my first, I never had to 'choose' an HMO it was directly with Medicaid, now you have to chose a HMO provider in order to get coverage, I think it is done this way so there would be more doctors available for people with medicaid. wow, I was kind of happy to see it this way but not anymore







:


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, moving to Activism









Please remember that we do not host debate in Activism, thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinheadmommy (Nov 6, 2007)

So is it just in the 5 counties included in the pilot program? It looks like it for now, but they're trying to expand it. That really sucks! So who do we send the letters to?


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone from Florida who will like to get involved in this project please email me your email address asap!

thanks!


----------

